# College of the Ozarks



## Hamalas (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a brother who is starting to look at some colleges. Do any of y'all have experience with College of the Ozarks? Specifically, they call themselves a Christian college and were founded as a Presbyterian college, but what does that look like today? Could they really be described as a Christian college? Also, I know that it is a work college, but it seems as though they expect you to get government funding as well, do you have to accept government money to attend? Thanks in advance!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 14, 2009)

No, but I lived in the Ozark of Arkansas for awhile.......................lifeless! ugh!


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 14, 2009)

Do you mean it was spiritually lifeless or was it just not your style culturally?


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know if it was spiritually dead. I wasn't a Christian when I lived there. However, that place gets so dark at night you can't see your hand in front of your face. I guess it was all the trees that blocked out all moon and star light. There are like two people living there. It was very depressing for me at the time. I'm sure time has changed all of that. Anyway, I'm sure this isn't the info you were looking for!


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 14, 2009)

Sarah, dear Sarah. You obviously were blinded spiritually when you lived in the Great State of Arkansas. That night time darkness is one of the things I miss most of all, that and quiet. I didn't grow up in the Ozarks. It was about as flat can be to the south all the way to the Gulf and rolling hills to the north all the way to Missouri. You must have lived there some time ago. The Ozarks are booming. I know many farmers who could barley pay their bills on the inclined property they tried to farm. Now they are wealthy folks having sold their thin soiled slanted farms to rich folks from California escaping the insanity of the Left Coast. I hardly recongise many of the towns when I go back home.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 14, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Sarah, dear Sarah. You obviously were blinded spiritually when you lived in the Great State of Arkansas. That night time darkness is one of the things I miss most of all, that and quiet. I didn't grow up in the Ozarks. It was about as flat can be to the south all the way to the Gulf and rolling hills to the north all the way to Missouri. You must have lived there some time ago. The Ozarks are booming. I know many farmers who could barley pay their bills on the inclined property they tried to farm. Now they are wealthy folks having sold their thin soiled slanted farms to rich folks from California escaping the insanity of the Left Coast. I hardly recongise many of the towns when I go back home.



Oh, it was very awful not to be able to have the moon and stars shining their light! I lived in Brockwell in 1988. Do you know the place?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 14, 2009)

About the school: I don't know what it is like now, but I had a friend who attended in the 80's. He had a very good experience there. I do know that they encourage their students to not incur debt for education and have work programs in place for all full time students so that debt does not take place. The student code of conduct when he attended was good without being legalistic. I'm pretty sure it is still the same.

-----Added 4/14/2009 at 04:55:52 EST-----



sjonee said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah, dear Sarah. You obviously were blinded spiritually when you lived in the Great State of Arkansas. That night time darkness is one of the things I miss most of all, that and quiet. I didn't grow up in the Ozarks. It was about as flat can be to the south all the way to the Gulf and rolling hills to the north all the way to Missouri. You must have lived there some time ago. The Ozarks are booming. I know many farmers who could barley pay their bills on the inclined property they tried to farm. Now they are wealthy folks having sold their thin soiled slanted farms to rich folks from California escaping the insanity of the Left Coast. I hardly recongise many of the towns when I go back home.
> ...



Yep. Just north of Melbourne and west of Ashflat near one of the best trout fisheries in the world - the Norfork. And, yes you were in the boonies. In the mountains, if you are surrounded by trees you don't get the sky vista that we had in the rice field country of the state. But, you certainly didn't have any light pollution in Brockwell!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 14, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> About the school: I don't know what it is like now, but I had a friend who attended in the 80's. He had a very good experience there. I do know that they encourage their students to not incur debt for education and have work programs in place for all full time students so that debt does not take place. The student code of conduct when he attended was good without being legalistic. I'm pretty sure it is still the same.
> 
> -----Added 4/14/2009 at 04:55:52 EST-----
> 
> ...



 Nope, no light pollution *at all*!


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info Lawrence! Did your friend ever say how conservative theologically they were?


----------

